# Midwest Sportsman Columbus & Central Ohio



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It just doesnt get any more exciting than this ! The points are to close in both divisions to call who will become this seasons division champions ! 

With only 2 regular season tornaments left in the Columbus division , there is a tie for 1st pl right now but with the remainder of the season to go , it is still anybody's ballgame ! There is only a 4 point difference between 1st and 3rd pl. , 5 points from 1st to 4th and 11 points from 1st to 5th ! With 2 events remaining , who will be able to drop 2 more scores and take the crown ? Only time will tell , good luck to everyone !

With only 1 event left in the regular season for the Central Ohio Division , last seasons point champions Smith & Hall have a 8 point lead over the 2nd place team of Hite & Caudill , and only a 9 point lead over the 3rd place team of Harris & Tucker . This will definatly be a fight to the finish ! There is no room for error in either division this season . What a great group of men & women we have had this season . I hope everyone is haveing a great time and has the oppertunity to make a few new friends . See everyone at the next events .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I just off the water, and IT IS ON for Weds! I want first place!


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Better bring five good ones Adam!  You aint the only one.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

You and Phil's 12.5"ers aren't going to cut it  I hope the weather is like this tomorrow.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ha HA! Good one  I wasn't just talkin about us either though


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll sell you Adams alum pattern as of last night for $5. Paypal accepted...lol. Good luck everyone. And nice to officially meet you Adam!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

My prediction for Alum on Wed 7-19 will be : 
Kolberg & Bennett with 12.42 #
Newlon & Collins with 7.67 #
Cooper & Workman with 6.25 #
Vance & Vance with 5.41 #
De Fran & Johnson with 5.37#
Carver & Jackson with 12.56#
Waring & Waring with 5.35 #
Johnston & Barr with 4.13#
Eichensehr & Kueper with 3.21#
Did I mention Carver & Jackson with 12.56# LOL

Dont we wish ! Its going to be a tough bite more than likely . Good luck to everyone . Get on them Adam , Im rootin for ya !


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Phil if you get 12.56 lbs exactly I will give you my leaky coleman inflatable kayak(I'll include a repair kit too lol). Good luck tonite everyone and I'm looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

You are putting me in 5th? Make sure you check your boat plug before you go out


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL Adam . You know how bad I lie ! You know , Ive only got 2 fish . LOL Hope you get on those HAWGS and make me out to be wrong ! See ya there .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Vance has a pretty good pattern. I think he will end up with about 9lbs tonight


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

No scuba diving allowed ! And also , I marked those fish that I found in that basket tied to the dock ! LOl Good luck Adam , tear them up !


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

look for the green canoe, I'll have kickerfish for sale cheap. first come first served. I'm rooting for Phil's underdog now and will let Phil and Adam battle it out for 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

After event #11 held at Alum Creek on 7-19-06 all I can say is WOW ! The points race will come down to the last tournament ! This has to have alot of guys hopeing for that big sack next week . 

The bite tonight was just as tough as I figured it would be . Not even one limit brought to the scales  Here are the results .

1st pl. - De Francisco & Johnson with 3 fish weighing 5.88#
2nd pl. - Newlon & Collins with 4 fish weighing 4.58#
3rd pl. - Vance & Vance with 2 fish weighing 3.92# 
4th pl. - King & Haines with 2 fish weighing 3.85#
5th pl. - Johnston & Barr with 2 fish weighing 2.81#
Big Bass went to the team of Vance & Vance with a 3.06# LM 

Here are the YTD point totals . As you can see , it will be a race down to the wire and will have alot of guys heart pumping until the weigh in next week !

http://www.freewebs.com/midwest-sportsman-central-ohio-division/Cumulative%20Standings%20Tournament%20Summary%20Listingcol2006.html


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice big bass!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I think all my trash talking scared the bass away. 
Thanks Crawdiddy.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

OMG. 3 points seperate the top 5 teams.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Adam.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Vance


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

And before it is told by someone else , Gabe and I "BLANKED" at this event !  Should of , would have , you know how it goes .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

And for the record , you guys better watch out next week at OSR , I have broken out the TNT for the event ! I forsee a 10# sack being put in the boat at this one .  Adam , its on !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I'm swingin' for the fence on Wednesday!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Swing all you want , I will have what you need in my boat !  Sucks to be you ! LOL


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Phil, after last night I think you will be lucky to find fish in Kroger!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I just cant wait until around 5:45 next Wed. to see the look on your face when you see what I break out ! You are gonna crap ! May as well hand those points & cash over to me now !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

You can use all the tricks you want. I am so hot right now I could take a crap, wrap it in some tin foil, put a hook on it and whack a 3lber.
(I have this stange feeling that if I don't quit talking so much crap, I am going to blank next week. haha)


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Now you have me wondering if you are actually doing that , catching some small channel cats and useing them to catch those 3#ers ! LOL Good luck next week but I will be taking your pic when you do finally get to see what I am bringing to the event !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

After carefully reviewing the points , the real focus for the Columbus Division is on the team that will make that last space to go to the classic ! 

We have the teams of :
Casey & Carroll with 1562 points , Kolberg & Bennet with 1558 points & Johnston & Barr with 1558 points as well . Casey and Carroll still have a score of 190 that they hope to drop to better their point total , Kolberg & Bennett have a score of 189 that they hope to drop , and Johnston & Barr have a score of 185 that they hope to drop . This last space to head to the classic will be a good one to watch ! Its going to be a close one .


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

sounds like you better sharpen your penci lPhill and then maybe a few hooks good luck to all


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Talkin' smack....he's jinxed himself,,,hope Lee can step up to the plate and hit DH.....LOL BD


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I look forward to seeing who catches the BIG BASS


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Okay, I am done trash talking. O'shay HUMBLED me today. 1 keeper in about 7 hours of fishing. Fished from noon to 7:30ish. South end looks good, North end is a mess.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that the luck was not with you today . You must be holding it all back for Wed. evening . How bad did the north end look ? Was it just muddy or alot of debree ?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

It was mostly just muddy. I didn't fish anything that I am planning on fishing Wednesday.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw you ot there Adam as well as a few other teams on Sunday . Not alot of fish caught thats for sure . We didnt get a keeper in the boat . Good luck Wed night !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I think it will be a 2-3 fish tournament. Hope everyone is ready! Judging from all the teams out there (4 sunday night, and I saw Cooper out there on Saturday) everyone is working really hard.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ended up being a very good evening to be on the water . The rain held off until the weighin had closed and it wasnt to hot out there . We ended up with 14 boats fishing this evening with 27 fish brought to the scales . Here are the results and the teams that will be representing this division at this years classic down at Ky & Barkley lakes ! 

1st pl. - Southan & Guyer with 5 fish weighing 9.65#
2nd pl. - Vance & Vance with 4 fish weighing 6.35#
3rd pl. - Cooper & Workman with 4 fish weighing 5.45#
4th Pl. - Kolberg & Bennett with 4 fish weighing 5.06#

The teams heading for the classic in order as to how they placed in the points are : 
1st pl. team - Vance (Nickadams) & Vance with 1584 points
2nd pl. team - Newlon & Collins with 1583 points
3rd pl. team (tie) - Cooper & Workman along with De Francisco & Johnson with 1581 points
5th pl. team - Johnston (Ohbassaholic) & Barr with 1568 points

Great battle to end the season ! The points going into this tournament were to close to call ! Good luck guys and represent us well and show all the people at the classic what "fish" look like and bring those boats home to Central Ohio !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , I would like to thank Adam for letting me live anouther day ! Sorry man , it was meant as a joke and supposed to just get you worked up , not want to rip my head off or kill me ! LOL


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Well, it certainly got me worked up. I was in a really competitive mind set and I was feeling pretty intense  If you ask anyone who has known me for a long time they would tell that they have never seen me act like that. I am just glad I already had my boat in the water. haha I think I made my dad a little nervous, or embarrased


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Good finish Adam and the rest of the qualifiers.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

1 point difnc'e. Wow! That's like one-fourth a spitup crawup. Good luck father and son team! Great your pops is your fishing partner! How much did the the big bass weigh whoever caught it? Were any smallies weighed in at Oshay? Cheers Adam and Push On.

I just noticed there is only a 1% difce in points bw 1st and 5place. Close race.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Southan & Guyer had the big bass it was just under 3.5# for some reason 3.44# is sticking in my head. I don't remember any smallies.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Nickadams said:


> Well, it certainly got me worked up. I was in a really competitive mind set and I was feeling pretty intense  If you ask anyone who has known me for a long time they would tell that they have never seen me act like that. I am just glad I already had my boat in the water. haha I think I made my dad a little nervous, or embarrased


I was surprised to see you get like that after fishing the same water all season. I could understand why though. Phil told me ahead of time what he had planned so I was waiting for the fireworks.

It was great to see your dad with the trophy in his hand last night. Best of luck to you guys at the classic, and the entire Ohio contingent. 

I'll do my best to keep Marcus on a short lead while we are off the water...to protect the natives.


----------

